# HELP! Filling in Application For Permanent Residence Permit



## bokbabe (Nov 28, 2010)

Ok, so I am filling in (obh of my hubby) an Application of Permanent Residence Permit [Section 25(2); Regulation 22(1)] and, as I thought I might, I need a bit of clarification please. We are applying for the Spousal version of the permit (section 27g I think), as we have been married over 5 years.

1) Can we attach a separate sheet for job history and previous and current addresses, if you have more than 2 (there are only 2 spaces)?

2) We are not taking back a huge amount of money, as are going to start working there immediately, do we need to get a declaration of support from family members to accompany the form? Is it a requirement under the spousal section?

3) If it's a spousal one, do we need references from past/present employers?

4) The Police Clearance Certificate - does that need to be a CRB (criminal records bureau check) or will a local police search do? We paid £10 and sent off to the Data Protection Office of our police force and they sent back a "Police Personal Data Response" form with my husbands name and date of birth with the statement that the Police National Computer has been checked under Prosecution/Conviction History and Cautions and says that there is NO INFORMATION found. Will that be sufficient?

5) If we are applying under the Spousal section, does my husband need to9 submit a job offer with his application? I think I have asked this before, so I am sorry if I have, just asking as I go thru the form!

I am sorry for the above but, as our appointment is on the 22nd Feb and we are flying in April, there is no time to mess up and go back!

Many thanks,
Bok


----------



## bokbabe (Nov 28, 2010)

bokbabe said:


> Ok, so I am filling in (obh of my hubby) an Application of Permanent Residence Permit [Section 25(2); Regulation 22(1)] and, as I thought I might, I need a bit of clarification please. We are applying for the Spousal version of the permit (section 27g I think), as we have been married over 5 years.
> 
> 1) Can we attach a separate sheet for job history and previous and current addresses, if you have more than 2 (there are only 2 spaces)?
> 
> ...


Come on guys, there must be someone out there who can help with at least some of the above...... please!!


----------

